# Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

					Neues aus SimCity: Neben einem neuen DLC für 9 Euro, der die Verkehrsprobleme der Städte lösen soll, hat sich EA einen kleinen PR-Coup ausgedacht und lässt im Bundestag drei Politiker SimCity spielen. Allerdings müssen die sich beim Aufbau der Stadt an die Wahlkampfprogramme halten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*


----------



## Freakless08 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Jetzt verlangt EA auch noch Geld für Patches die Bugs fixen 
Ich liebe euch EA  Ihr habt die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt das sich Gamer ausnehmen lassen wie ne Weihnachtsgans.

Pech für die SimCity 5 käufer.


----------



## Earl_Raven (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Ach ja, wie schön. Dlcs die keiner braucht und dazu überteuert sind. Simcity ist und bleib ein riesen FAIL.

EA tut der Welt den gefallen und geh sterben.


----------



## r4mpag3 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Earl_Raven schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie schön. Dlcs die keiner braucht und dazu überteuert sind. Simcity ist und bleib ein riesen FAIL.
> 
> EA tut der Welt den gefallen und geh sterben.


 
wooow noch einer der zu spät zum hatetrain gekommen ist.

Edit naaa gut..aber ich muss mich hier schon zusammen nehmen dass ich den hammer im werkzeugkasten lasse...

Edit2: Vielleicht besteht ja hoffnung...und der ganze Bundestag wird Spielsüchtig und "Regiert" in zukunft "nur" noch im Spiel...dass...hätte etwas...positives
(Rofl) ich hätte eine neue Idee für nen Dlc: Angela´s Ferkel..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Contenance, meine Herren, Contenance


----------



## Quake2008 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Überall stand finger weg von SIM city 5 das hab ich auch getan , warum zum teufel hat sich das so gut verkauft.


----------



## Sarin (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Das ist echt ne Nummer... nen Patch mit Workaround als DLC zu markieren... was wäre ich pissed wenn ich's hätte.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Also sowas muß man nun nicht wirklich als DLC bringen, das gehört eher in einen Patch. Schade eigentlich da ich noch immer überleg wegen Sim City, dann wirds halt gekauft wenn es unter 10€ ist

mfg


----------



## Haxti (26. Juni 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Jetzt verlangt EA auch noch Geld für Patches die Bugs fixen
> Ich liebe euch EA  Ihr habt die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt das sich Gamer ausnehmen lassen wie ne Weihnachtsgans.
> 
> Pech für die SimCity 5 käufer.



Seh ich traurigerweise auch so. Warum soll ich zusätzlich 9 euro zahlen wenn das spiel ansich sonst einfach nicht spielbar ist. Und auch der zeppelin ist nur synptombekämpfung. Das Hauptproblem ist einfach die verdammte wegfindung: busse ueberlastet, weil die menschen immer wieder zurueckrennen; muellwagen fahren alle hintereinander her; busse fahren alle hintereinander her; transporter fahren alle hintereinander her; menschen laufen alle hintereinander her usw usw. Das muss doch einfach in der alpha version schon auffallen. Wegen einem stau geht meine stadt gerade pleite. Mir fehlen die worte.


----------



## EVOCrawler (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Da fragt man sich doch: Wo soll ich den Scheiß hinbauen, wenn die super riesige Map schon voll ist. Warscheinlich kann ich die Dinger dann in meine Hauptstadt pendeln lassen oda son Krims. 
Die Entwickler sollen aufhören son Mist zu entwickeln (Nissan Leaf Ladestation - Media Markt) und sich lieber um die ganzen Bugs kümmern und mal das Verkehrssystem von vorne aufrollen.
Doch umschreiben lässt sich das System sicherlich nicht, da sonst die Serverlast zu hoch wäre, wenn alles mal ordendlich berechnet werden würde. Sorry, aber wenn alle Busse/Müllwagen/usw. immer die gleiche Station anfahren ist das schon lächerlich.

Ich hoffe irgendwer nimmt sich das zu Herzen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Contenance, meine Herren, Contenance


 
Das ist in Foren oftmals #Neuland 

@ Thema: Bezahlpatches? Kenn ich bisher nur von Stardock und Paradox Interactive (n.b. deren spiele sind Anfangs meist verbuggt und werden dann zusammen mit der Community nicht nur Fehler ausgebessert, sondern Balancing angepasst und Material hinzugefügt. Aber nicht in einem Patch, sondern gleich in einer Expansion. Dient gleichzeitig als Kopierschutz [Raubkopien kann man nicht upgraden]). Allerdings ist es bei den beiden nicht nur ein überteuertes DLC was man dann kriegt, sondern eine komplette Expansion mit einem Mehrwert von mindestens 10 DLCs. Und kostet trotzdem kaum mehr


----------



## Floletni (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Warum sollten die Server denn überlastet werden? Es werden doch eh nur die ersten 5000 Sims simuliert.


----------



## Kondar (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das ist in Foren oftmals #Neuland
> 
> @ Thema: Bezahlpatches? Kenn ich bisher nur von Stardock und Paradox Interactive (n.b. deren spiele sind Anfangs meist verbuggt und werden dann zusammen mit der Community nicht nur Fehler ausgebessert, sondern Balancing angepasst und Material hinzugefügt. Aber nicht in einem Patch, sondern gleich in einer Expansion. Dient gleichzeitig als Kopierschutz [Raubkopien kann man nicht upgraden]). Allerdings ist es bei den beiden nicht nur ein überteuertes DLC was man dann kriegt, sondern eine komplette Expansion mit einem Mehrwert von mindestens 10 DLCs. Und kostet trotzdem kaum mehr


 
Stimmt irgendwie scho.
Denoch will ich meine HoI 2 _Doomsday_ / Armageddon Box nicht mehr missen; kostet auch keine 20€


----------



## XGamer98 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Also ganz ehrlich es ist ja schön das sie DLC anbieten
aber DLC die versuchen das Spiel halbwegs spielbar zu machen für fast 10€ verkaufen zu wollen finde ich einfach nur traurig.
Warum kann EA bzw. Maxis nicht auf die Kritik der Spieler eingehen, das hat mittlerweile selbst Microsoft mit der X-Box One geschafft.

MfG, Niklas


----------



## sft211 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Frage mich echt wie es mit dem ganzen DLC zeug weiter geht es ist ja so ich z.b Habe das Freizeitpakr set gekauft...wenn man den Freizeitpark voll ausbaut  hat man schon die Halbe Karte voll.


Eine schande! was die aus dem Spiel gemacht haben.


----------



## Neodrym (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Naja,ich versuch das mal Obligatorisch zu sehen...

Der DLC enthält ein Luftschiffpacket.
Natürlich werden dadurch die straßen nicht mehr so verstopft sein.  
Leider ist Simcity echt nicht das geworden was viele (mit unteranderem mir selbst) erhofft haben.
Jetzt im nachhinein tut es mir echt weh das ich wiedermal 50€ EA in den Ar*** gedrückt habe.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Kondar schrieb:


> Stimmt irgendwie scho.
> Denoch will ich meine HoI 2 _Doomsday_ / Armageddon Box nicht mehr missen; kostet auch keine 20€


 
Eben. Nach EA Rechnung wäre HoI 2: Armageddon Hoi 2 mit 100DLCs... und einer 0 mehr beim Preis.
Nach Paradox' Rechnung ist es ein gefixtes, verbessertes und erweitertes HoI 2 mit nur geringem Aufpreis gegenüber der Vanilla.


----------



## gufubu (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Frage mich echt wie es mit dem ganzen DLC zeug weiter geht es ist ja so ich z.b Habe das Freizeitpakr set gekauft...wenn man den Freizeitpark voll ausbaut hat man schon die Halbe Karte voll.


 Und bei mir hat das Spiel alle paar Minuten ein Crash weil ich Windows 8 Pro benutze ,was ja nicht mehr unterstützt wird gell .


Ach ja. Und nächstes Jahr, bitte das gleiche mit Sims 4 aufziehen .


----------



## insekt (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Na liebe Politiker, dann setzt erstmal den Steuersatz in SimCity so an wie ihr es in der Realität tut und schaut was passiert...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Warum kommen nur die drei Parteien zu Wort ? Es gibt noch die Linken, Grünen, Neue Mitte, ect !

Sim City würde ich echt fast kaufen aber nicht wenn diese DLC wahn so weiter geht und weil das Spiele wohl immer noch Beta wie man hört ^^


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

9€ für ein DLC das Verkehrsprobleme bei Sim City löst?!?!?!?!?!?!

Das stelle ich schon auf die selbe Stufe, wie wenn man in Shootern für jedes Magazin bezahlen müsste.


Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz, gehts noch abgezockter? Und das hat jetzt rein garnichts mit EA-Haten oder sonst was zu tun, das ist einfach unterste Schublade, Abzocke, größter Mist, SChweinskram, Unfair usw. 

Aber vor allem ist es traurig, vor allem da bestimmt noch welche dat Ding für 9€ kaufen, das ist noch viel trauriger.


----------



## SirMister (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Ich hätte gern ein kostenloses DLC, welches das Prob. mit Origin behebt.
 No Origin


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



SirMister schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern ein kostenloses DLC, welches das Prob. mit Origin behebt.
> No Origin


 
Jop das wär mal was. 
Btt... einfach nur lächerlich. Naja für mich ist EA eh schon lang gestorben.
Ich les solche Threads schon nur noch zur Belustigung lol.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das stelle ich schon auf die selbe Stufe, wie wenn man in Shootern für jedes Magazin bezahlen müsste.



*hust*

EA über Free2Play: "So mancher Battlefield 3-Spieler würde auch einen US-Dollar für das Nachladen zahlen"


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Seeefe schrieb:


> 9€ für ein DLC das Verkehrsprobleme bei Sim City löst?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Das stelle ich schon auf die selbe Stufe, wie wenn man in Shootern für jedes Magazin bezahlen müsste.
> 
> ...


 EA'd. ^^


----------



## Shiny49 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Haxti schrieb:


> Seh ich traurigerweise auch so. Warum soll ich zusätzlich 9 euro zahlen wenn das spiel ansich sonst einfach nicht spielbar ist. Und auch der zeppelin ist nur synptombekämpfung. Das Hauptproblem ist einfach die verdammte wegfindung: busse ueberlastet, weil die menschen immer wieder zurueckrennen; muellwagen fahren alle hintereinander her; busse fahren alle hintereinander her; transporter fahren alle hintereinander her; menschen laufen alle hintereinander her usw usw. Das muss doch einfach in der alpha version schon auffallen. Wegen einem stau geht meine stadt gerade pleite. Mir fehlen die worte.


 
Und weisst du was das Beste ist ? Das ist Extra so gemacht für die EA-Kunden: Die laufen auch alle hintereinander EA hinterher, und scheinen kaum Bedürfnisse zu haben. Gut simuliert. Bin auch total froh, dass ich mir das nicht gekauft habe. Demnächst darf ich noch bestimmt für meinen Origin-Account zahlen, weil der EA ja Speicherplatz kostet. Irgendwie muss EA ja geld machen, wenn ich ihre ollen Spielesemmel da nicht kaufe.


----------



## mannefix (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Ich mag das Spiel. Die sollen sich erstmal um Hauptspiel kümmern und dann um die DLCs.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Seeefe schrieb:


> 9€ für ein DLC das Verkehrsprobleme bei Sim City löst?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz, gehts noch abgezockter?



Bestimmt!

Andererseits, ich bin mich sicher viele Politiker würden sich die Finger lecken wenn sie so billig ihre Verkehrsprobleme lösen könnten


----------



## TempestX1 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Andererseits, ich bin mich sicher viele Politiker würden sich die Finger lecken wenn sie so billig ihre Verkehrsprobleme lösen könnten


Schon mal was von PKW Maut gehört?

Damals hieß es als die LKW Maut eingeführt wurde, das es nur eine Maut für LKW gibt. PKW bleiben unangetastet.
Irgendwann hieß es dann PKW Maut soll für ausländische Autos eingeführt werden
Wird sicherlich noch geändert werden das die PKW Maut eingeführt wird und zwar für alle, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Cosmas (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

und wieder werden die dusseligen Crap City käufer verurscht...is doch schön!

haben sie doch alleine durch den kauf bewiesen, das sie unfähig sind, statt sich von einem alten, altehrwürdigen namen blenden zu lassen, 
vernünftige entscheidungen zu treffen und solche, künstlich mehr als beschnittenen und voll verbuggten Alpha versionen, die zudem, mehr als offensichtlich vorhersehbar, zur DLC melkmaschine mutieren sollten...einfach links liegen zu lassen.

tbh: ihr verdient es nicht anders. abgezockt für einen workaround, der nur probleme verlagert, statt sie zu fixen...warum bin ich noch nicht auf sowas gekommen, wird zeit das patches dann auch noch als DLC verkauft werden..jedenfalls für Crap City käufer...mit denen kann man ja scheinbar alles machen...!?

EA'd vom feinsten.


----------



## Infernal-jason (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Cosmas schrieb:


> und wieder werden die dusseligen Crap City käufer verurscht...is doch schön!
> 
> haben sie doch alleine durch den kauf bewiesen, das sie unfähig sind, statt sich von einem alten, altehrwürdigen namen blenden zu lassen,
> vernünftige entscheidungen zu treffen und solche, künstlich mehr als beschnittenen und voll verbuggten Alpha versionen, die zudem, mehr als offensichtlich vorhersehbar, zur DLC melkmaschine mutieren sollten...einfach links liegen zu lassen.
> ...


 

Leider ist die zielgruppe 10-14 jährige kiddis, die sich von werbung und gekaufter bewertungen blenden lassen. 
Kannst sagen und tun was man will, die hören eh net drauf.
Und kaufen sich sh:t city. 

Die nächste generation von Gamern, sind nur noch willenlose Konsumkühe sind, die alles schlucken was der Bauer EA vorsetzt.


----------



## unre4l (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Nuallan schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> EA über Free2Play: "So mancher Battlefield 3-Spieler würde auch einen US-Dollar für das Nachladen zahlen"


 
Das erinnert mich an eine Session Path of Exile, da hat ein Ami vorgschlagen, dass man ja für die Spielzeit bezahlen könnte z.B. 1h, 1€.
Dann habe ich ihm erstmal meine Meinung "ruhig" "mitgeteilt", danach habe ich den ganzen Hass, der Ami's auf mich gezogen und am Ende haben sie doch die Klappe gehalten.
Es ist echt der Wahnsinn, wie viele sich freiwillig abzocken lassen würden, wie kann man sich nur darüber beschweren, dass ein Spiel kostenlos ist.
Die Ami's sind echt dumm (ja nicht alle sind so).


----------



## Amigo (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Auch wenn mir das Spiel geschenkt wurde, nicht einen müden Euro wird EA für SC sehen! 

Was für eine dreiste Abzocke... die Bude hat keine Seele mehr bzw. liegt sie beim Teufel...


----------



## sh4sta (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



Amigo schrieb:


> die Bude hat keine Seele mehr bzw. liegt sie beim Teufel...



Sicher das nich eben dieser die Bude gegründet hat?


----------



## bofferbrauer (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*



sh4sta schrieb:


> Sicher das nich eben dieser die Bude gegründet hat?


 
Nein, EA war anfangs wirklich gut in allen Belangen. mitte neunziger alledings folgte eine 180° drehung und seitdem geht es immer mehr in die Richting in der wir EA kennen

Wie war mal der alte Werbespruch von EA?  Ach ja: EA! It's in the Game!

Heute wärs wohl: EA! It's in the DLCs


----------



## sh4sta (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Neuer DLC löst Verkehrsprobleme und politischer PR-Coup*

Ich weiß wie EA mal war, aber das war nur Taktik und Vorbereitung. Damit se jetzt genau das machen können, was se halt jetzt machen.


----------

